# 5 things to avoid you may not think of:



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-5-most-humiliating-ways-wilderness-can-kill-you/

Meant as a funny list but an interesting things to consider.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

> *Prepper killed by pine cone!*


:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I know a lot of people who don't want to "take the browns to the Super Bowl" whilst in the woods. I'd rather do the doo that than die of impaction.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I love that site. 

To funny.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

So, if you just exited your snowcave to answer natures call and got attacked by a deer that's po'd because it just got hit in the butt with a 10 lb pine cone, and while running away, trip over the fire pit and start a forest fire, I'd say you're pretty well covered.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> I know a lot of people who don't want to "take the browns to the Super Bowl" whilst in the woods. I'd rather do the doo that than die of impaction.


Understandable. But would you be willing to do a "digital extraction of fecal impaction" for someone?

I'm still laughing thinking on possible conversations over that one. Unfortunately I think they might be a little too adult for here.

I still can not decide what would be more embarrassing; Fully prepped survivalist killed by pine cone or eaten by a deer with your arrow in its butt.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been a nursing assistant and I can tell you that digital extraction is no fun for either party involved  Yes, I could do it but don't really want to again!!!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> I have been a nursing assistant and I can tell you that digital extraction is no fun for either party involved  Yes, I could do it but don't really want to again!!!


I know exactly what you mean. Not fun, definitely not fun when your patients are developmentally disabled with MR or Autism.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

if you enjoyed that, here's this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unusual_deaths

and another couple of cracked count downs that are relevant to us
http://www.cracked.com/article/126_...Science&wa_user3=article&wa_user4=recommended
http://www.cracked.com/article/18370_7-common-survival-tactics-that-will-get-you-killed_p2/


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Great list Rational-AL. I'm just curious about 2 things. 

What the heck happened at the Dyatlov Pass.

And where Sergey Tuganov found the girls.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Great list Rational-AL. I'm just curious about 2 things.
> 
> What the heck happened at the Dyatlov Pass.
> 
> And where Sergey Tuganov found the girls.






and to ruin it for you
http://www.aquiziam.com/dyatlov_pass_1.html
http://www.aquiziam.com/dyatlov_pass_answers.html

and i think sergi was in russia, lol, i know you can order two girls like that drop shipped from the mother land to your house in the US for around 80K, lol


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Ration-AL said:


> and to ruin it for you
> http://www.aquiziam.com/dyatlov_pass_1.html
> http://www.aquiziam.com/dyatlov_pass_answers.html
> 
> and i think sergi was in russia, lol, i know you can order two girls like that drop shipped from the mother land to your house in the US for around 80K, lol


I had actually already found that before I posted my comment.

Something told experienced skiers/campers, including someone working on a master certification, that it was a good idea to cut their way out of their tents and run away in their boxers. Nothing I've found says what the heck that might be. Least other than crazy evidenceless theories.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Understandable. But would you be willing to do a "digital extraction of fecal impaction" for someone?


Kind of up there with, Would you be willing to help out a bro who got snake bit on his junk while taking a leak


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I did surgery on a bro there once.AND I NEVER LET HIM FORGET IT!
Stupid drunk with a treble hook and an idea about snagging fish.....


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Reading the article The 5 Most Humiliating Ways the Wilderness Can Kill You


Soren Bowie said:


> Like any relationship between parents and their grown offspring, Mother Nature and humanity get along best when they don't have to see each other very often. Weekend visits and the occasional longer holiday trip seem to be enough for people to appreciate the majesty of nature while still avoiding the inherent guilt of not doing enough for their Mother in her old age. On the other hand, the biggest difference between your real mother and Mother Nature is that if you overstay your welcome in the wilderness, it will murder you.


Reminds me of how different the European and Native cultures view nature or the wilderness. European culture views nature as hostile. Something to be over come, defended against and dominated. While Native culture sees no wilderness. Just endless the bounty. A precious gift that has been given us to provide our needs, to be cherished, protected and learned from. That our place is to protect the land as it was given to us and learn to live in harmony with it

This part especially cracked me up


Soren Bowie said:


> On the other hand, the biggest difference between your real mother and Mother Nature is that if you overstay your welcome in the wilderness, it will murder you.


Like human contact with nature has been completely benevolent and not caused any harm to the wilderness and our enviroment


----------



## raspberryjenn (Jun 6, 2012)

Oooohhh...never thought about the hole in the top of the snow cave. Thank goodness I don't live in a place with Giant Pinecones! LOL. Thanks for the post.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

If any of my kids think about moving back in I just might go all Mother Nature on 'em too!


----------

